# Poops immediately after eating, normal or not?



## HKGolden (May 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am fostering a 2 yr. old male for a local Golden rescue that they found in the shelter as a stray. I spent about a week observing him, trying to figure out his body's schedule but just can't seem to get it down. 

For 2 days last week, he would poop 4 hours after eating but starting yesterday, he would want to be let out for potty immediately after taking his last bite of food. By immediately, I mean with him turning around looking out the backyard door as soon as he finishes chewing his food. He spends about 5 minutes eating because he can't focus and keeps wondering off before coming back and finishing it off. 

Please, help, is this normal? I will be taking him back to the vet in about a week and plan on address this question but would like to hear from some experienced Golden owners as well. I have fostered 3 dogs before and they were all on a schedule, so the situation with this one is something new to me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

Our late golden was like this, except he at least finished before heading out. I believe when he was young and we were housebreaking him, that we took him out right after eating to go potty. So almost all the time, after he ate, it was time to go potty.

Being a slow eater is probably a product of not feeling like he has to compete for food so he never felt a need to rush. Our golden often did not eat all his food at once. He would often eat a bit now and then eat the rest sometime later. So it probably isn't that he can't focus, it is just that he doesn't place the highest value on his food. In the long run this may make it much easier to prevent him from becoming overweight.

Neither of these seem like a problem and in the long run both might prove out to be good advantages and something that you may want to foster rather than change.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He may be a more sensitive guy who adjusts to change slowly. For him, getting into a routine will take longer. I'm sure as his confidence in his situation grows, he will become more regular. Take some extra time with him for cuddles and pats, he's probably floundering emotionally.

That said, Penny usually wants to go out soon after eating too. I don't think that part is abnormal.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I worry about Max when he DOESN'T want to go out immediately after eating. That's pretty much the norm since he was a puppy.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

When you gotta go, you gotta go 

I work in the septic industry.

Like I tell my customers who complain about their kids or husband going to the bathroom to much, "There's nothing wrong with taking a healthy dump. When the day comes you can't, you got a big problem." The same applies to dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

When I first got Buddy he would poop upwards of 10 times a day (nuggets)- Now that he has fully settled in 1 larger poop after breakfast and a smaller 1 after dinner. If he goes to a dog park he does poop as soon as he gets there to "lighten up" I guess 

He will eventually find his groove. I prefer mine to poop after their meals  better able to plan around.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> I worry about Max when he DOESN'T want to go out immediately after eating. That's pretty much the norm since he was a puppy.


Lucky pooped every day at 6:30pm like clock work starting at 5 or 6 months of age. 

All the Yorkies poop first thing in the morning since they were pups. Cozy poops first thing and she taught her daughters. Cozy also poops at 6:30 every night like Lucky used to- His teachings have been carried on.


----------



## Neethu (12 mo ago)

HKGolden said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am fostering a 2 yr. old male for a local Golden rescue that they found in the shelter as a stray. I spent about a week observing him, trying to figure out his body's schedule but just can't seem to get it down.
> 
> ...


Hi what was the problem of your dog if you find the reason can you tell in details please


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

This is a 10 yr old thread. The OP may not respond. You may want to start a new thread with details about your concern.


----------

